# Kitchen cabinets from start to finish



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Tarted this one last week and did the final install with new hardware today. Everyone was happy with the outcome

Before


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Doing the boxes


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

The doors and the final product


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice. What did you use?


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow wje it looks awesome!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice! What a difference that makes in the feel of that kitchen.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Top notch job as always!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

MKap said:


> Very nice. What did you use?


Thanks, here was our procedure and product lineup

Remove all doors and hardware
Sand all boxes 
Clean all boxes and wipe with alcohol
Prime boxes with BIN
2 coats Dulux waterborne alkyd semigloss

Take doors home repeat procedure
A wrap all doors with bubble wrap and packing plastic
Install, touchup and get paid!

I just kind of wish the waterborne alkyds would dry faster. I am getting to the point where I want a one week cure time on doors before delivery/re installation. Right now we leave for almost 3 days but they are still a bit too tacky in my opinion. 

How long are you guys letting cabinet doors cure?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I let them set for as long as I can. 3 days isnt that long. If its raining out a week. . If i think theres any chance of me damaging or scratching them on the way to site they dont go.


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

We use cardboard under and between doors and then transport on bottom edge, not stacked. If I put the final coat on Friday morn they are ready to handle come Monday. Have you tried using a dehumidifier in your 'dry room'? It never ceases to amaze me just how much moisture those units can pull from the air.:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Boco said:


> I let them set for as long as I can. 3 days isnt that long. If its raining out a week. . If i think theres any chance of me damaging or scratching them on the way to site they dont go.


Its why we started using wb lacquers. Even in our really humid climate during the summer 24 hrs is all we need for a cure.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

BTW those cabinets look great. Not sure if we can get the lacquer here in NY. What product are you guys using?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Boco said:


> BTW those cabinets look great. Not sure if we can get the lacquer here in NY. What product are you guys using?


I just got done doing a real small job using Valspar waterborne lacquer. Was really happy with it. Specially using it for the first time.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice Pat! A real cabinet paint that will perform like one.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

PatsPainting said:


> I just got done doing a real small job using Valspar waterborne lacquer. Was really happy with it. Specially using it for the first time.



Did you use the pre-cat or the regular?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Jmayspaint said:


> Did you use the pre-cat or the regular?


Regular semi gloss white

Pat


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Sherwin williams solo....and reinstalled next day....here


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

richmondpainting said:


> Sherwin williams solo....and reinstalled next day....here


Solo is great for new work. Not hard enough IMO for remodel/ occupied work.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Great work
My thought an question to pat is 
Does the valspar lacquer have to be sprayed

This is why I think a lot of guys use paint
So we can brush the boxes?

Great work


----------



## jw129943 (Apr 3, 2014)

wje said:


> The doors and the final product


Gorgeous! So much lighter and brighter! Great work!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> I just got done doing a real small job using Valspar waterborne lacquer. Was really happy with it. Specially using it for the first time.


Nice.That deserves a "Pat"on the back!:yes:


----------



## sharrard (Mar 27, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Its why we started using wb lacquers. Even in our really humid climate during the summer 24 hrs is all we need for a cure.


Yep - wb lacquers , you`ll be kickin yourself in the butt when you realize how much time you can save and how much lower your blood pressure will be when you rehang the doors. Nice sweaty hands all over that fine rubber like waterbased alkyd finsh - i remember those days.

If is a dark colour we need to do three coats, we can do that between 8 and 11 pm. In the morning, paint the fronts, done by noon, ready for packaging next morning. All the time is in the prep and priming - which are variables to every job, never the same, at least in my opinion.

I love painting cabinets.


----------

